#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 台北永樂布市

## ---嶽---

大家好，因為看到這裡的資訊都太久以前了，所以更新一下囉!
這是我第二次發文，有甚麼能改善的地方還請各位能夠不吝指教。
廢話不多說馬上切入主題~~

永樂布市
位置:台北市大同區迪化街一段21號


交通方式:
捷運+走路:
搭乘捷運至北門站從二號出口出來便是塔城街

這是照著相片的方向直走約600公尺便是永樂布市了
如果第一次走會發現  奇怪??地圖不是直直一條路嗎??怎麼到這就沒路了

不要懷疑，你沒有走錯路，你只是遇到一個二選一選哪結果都一樣的問題
這時隨便左右挑一條巷子，走過去就是目的地了
注意!!這路口沒有紅綠燈標誌，而且車速都略快，過馬路時請注意自身安全

再來就介紹店家囉~~
我先說，我不太會介紹店家，布料材質甚麼的也不懂，所以只能丟丟相片，希望有經驗的大大能夠分享

毛布店
二樓

1.雅筑布行  2080室





2.璟昌發  2091室




三樓

1.聖億纖維  3031室
毛布最多樣
從中央的樓梯上三樓就是







針線等
二樓
明信裡布材料行  2049室
要針.線.拉鍊.還是縫紉方面的各種小工具這裡都有
在二樓的中央摟梯旁


棉花(做尾巴的填充物)
二樓
勝泰布行  2055室


上面幾家店的老闆都很有耐心，只要你有問題問就對了

最後一點點的話跟大家說
來到了永樂布市別著只走上面幾家店，如果時間允許建議有順序的四處走走(才不會迷路)，會發現有很多沒想過沒注意過的布料，也許能發現適合給毛當配件的布料
棉花是石化產品，多少會因石油漲跌受影響，下面連結是關於棉花的小知識
http://blog.roodo.com/pussycat_handm...s/9312917.html

布市使用單位:
長度
碼=90cm
呎=30cm
重量
斤(台斤)=600g
通常布寬都是5呎，看要幾碼老闆會幫你生出來
以上~~~

----------


## 弦月

感謝嶽的分享～雖然我用不到（＃
好多好棒的布行～
害我又突然想做獸裝了WWWW(定期發廚確認(?
不過這樣看來嶽也準備開始做獸裝了對吧 :jcdragon-want: 
希望能早日看到嶽的獸裝～

對了，不知道嶽對台中的布店......熟不熟？（？

----------


## ---嶽---

TO 弦月:

謝謝你的留言!!
弦月想做獸裝??做啊!!!
為了幫助推坑(?)所以我在網路上左翻右找整理出兩家布行給你作參考~
大同布行
地址：台中市中區成功路140號(自由路、成功路交叉口)
營業時間：10:00~21:00
<除了過年期間全年無休！>
FB:https://www.facebook.com/%E5%A4%A7%E...0853806636254/

吳響峻布莊
地址：台中市中區繼光街77號
營業時間：9:00 - 21:30
FB:https://www.facebook.com/%E5%90%B3%E...9984142467411/

至於我的獸裝呢~~哎呀!我也不知他在何方呢!XD

----------


## 弦月

嗚喔喔喔喔！謝謝嶽的回覆！
好像交通還滿方便的，有空我會去看看的！
哪天有空的話就來做！（？
嶽的獸裝也加油～期待有一天能看到！

----------


## Foxy

喔喔喔喔喔!(興奮
我也想做一個獸裝w
只不過身高中生的我可能有一些經濟上問題QwQ
看看大學有沒有機會可以做一件呢~
可以加版主好友嗎~OuO

----------


## 夢幻(Dream)

我也有在做、也都是去永樂那邊買布的
要不要一起研究?

----------

